# صور لكف الشهيدة مارينا (الفتاة التى غلبت الشيطان)



## jjjjo (31 يوليو 2008)

*صور لكف الشهيدة مارينا (الفتاة التى غلبت الشيطان)* 


































































*مديح للقديسة الشهيدة مارينا*

*عيد استشهادها 23 ابيب- عيد تكريس كنيستها 23 هاتور*​​​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (31 يوليو 2008)

*اليومين دول عيدها وكنيستها كلها روحانيه وقداسه
وحلوه اوى الصور دى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لكف الشهيدة مارينا (الفتاة التى غلبت الشيطان)*

*ميرررسى على الصور يا جوووو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (31 يوليو 2008)

jjjjo قال:


> *صور لكف الشهيدة مارينا (الفتاة التى غلبت الشيطان)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## bassent (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور لكف الشهيدة مارينا (الفتاة التى غلبت الشيطان)*

جميلة جدا شكرا ليك


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## nonaa (13 أكتوبر 2008)

انا شفت الكف على الطبيعه
النظرة له لها رهبه بجد
بركه صلوات القديسه مارينا تكون مع جميعنا 
امين​


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل ياجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بركه صلواتها تكون معنا امين

صور راااااااائعه 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بركه صلواتها فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميــــــــــــــن 
مرسىىىىىى على الصور 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 أكتوبر 2008)

يا هشكراا ليكى صور جميله اوى 
بركه صلواتها تكون معانا امين


----------



## jjjjo (21 ديسمبر 2009)

"أستطيع كل شى فى المسيح الذى يقوينى"


----------



## matrix2022 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انظرو الى نهاية سيرتهم ربنا يعطيك على مجهودك


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يباركك ياغالي 
صور غالية وكان الكف حي وعايش​


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شفاعتك يا قديسة


----------



## يا رب اعنى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بركه صلواتها تكون معنا امين

صور راااااااائعه 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ميررررسى كتير
بركه صلوتها وشفاعتها تكون معانا


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اوووي


----------



## vetaa (15 فبراير 2010)

*شكله جميل ومؤثر
بركتها تكون معانا

شكرا
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 فبراير 2010)

*اغلب القديسين اللي ارضوا ربنا جدا باعمالهم اجسادهم لم تتحلل
بركه صلواتها معنا امين  
مرسي خالص يا جوجو​*


----------



## الرقم الصعب (23 فبراير 2010)

الله يرحم شهداء نجع حمادي ويلهم اهلهم الصبر الله يكون معكم دايمن يااقباط مصر والميسح سيدنا وسيد العالم اجمعين يشدد خطاكم


----------



## الرقم الصعب (23 فبراير 2010)

ياريت حدا يقلي قصة  كف الشهيدة  وكيف استشهدت وليش حابب اعرف عنها كل اشي وياريت تبعتوا القصة كاملة على ايميلي واكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## bant el mase7 (23 فبراير 2010)

بركة كبيرة واول مرة اشوفها كنت سمعت كتير عن يد هذه القديسة العظيمة

بركة وشفاعة القديسة مارينا تكون مع الجميع.آمين


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

